# Anyone heard this?



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

This isn't really a new piece to me, I've had it for a while. However, it is the only work by a native Asian composer I have (which, for some classical connoisseurs may seem biased). His name is Shande Ding (Chinese) and the name of the piece is _Long March Symphony_. It has 5 movements, and Im not really sure of the history behind it, but it's a great piece!

Ring a bell to anyone??

EDIT: I remembered this after someone mentioned Naxos in a previous forum.


----------

